# $0.13 inspections



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah you read right. 

I got this from the Yahoo P&P group. 
It was posted in the Atlanta Craigslist.






> Atlanta House Buyer is a company located in Decatur. We are looking for dependable people to
> deliver 'post-it' notices to the doors (no mailboxes) of homes in several zip codes around
> Atlanta to inform them we are interested in buying their home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH LOL The worst part is that the ad has probably gotten a ton of responses. "$13 an hour thats great!!!! Sign me up!!!"


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

tenec said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH LOL The worst part is that the ad has probably gotten a ton of responses. "$13 an hour thats great!!!! Sign me up!!!"


to make 13/hr, that's one house every 36 seconds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Why don't you sub it out to someone who wants only $10/hr? 

That's an easy $3/hr in your pocket!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> to make 13/hr, that's one house every 36 seconds.


I don't think that Usain Bolt needs a job...


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I don't think that Usain Bolt needs a job...


Good point, you'd be nothing short of a living legend to make $13/hr in this scheme!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Those are not inspections according to what you posted.

It seems like a home buying company wants to see if there is any interest in targeted areas where foreclosures seem likely and people may be will to sell their house quickly.

Yea 13 cents is too low but if they want you to go into a neighborhood with a few hundred houses and you can pocket 30 bucks for a few hours of work then I dont see why you are so against it.

You need to realize not everyone lives in podunk country rural hillbilly areas and not all houses are 25 minutes away from eachother on horseback.

Welcome to 2012...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Lmao. 

Contrary to popular opinion I am familiar with the new fangled gadget know to some folks as the automobile.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Your not gonna raise a family on that but it would help my son support his chipotle habit


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

fourcornerhome said:


> Your not gonna raise a family on that but it would help my son support his chipotle habit


Chipotle sucks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> Those are not inspections according to what you posted.
> 
> It seems like a home buying company wants to see if there is any interest in targeted areas where foreclosures seem likely and people may be will to sell their house quickly.
> 
> ...


You'll have a long and happy experience around here. :whistling


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

die4irish said:


> Chipotle sucks.


What passes for chipotle "sauce/cheese" at pizza joints and fast food restaurants sucks. However, what's not to like about smoked Jalapenoes. :thumbup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> You'll have a long and happy experience around here. :whistling





lol



All hes gotta do is claim to be a P&P FNG and it'll all be over except the crying. 



:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> What passes for chipotle "sauce/cheese" at pizza joints and fast food restaurants sucks. However, what's not to like about smoked Jalapenoes. :thumbup:


We ate there for the first time a couple weeks ago. I had the steak burrito. The meat was tougher than shoe leather and just didnt care for it at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Ah, I assumed since it was a lower cased chipotle it was the food, not the restaurant.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Ah, I assumed since it was a lower cased chipotle it was the food, not the restaurant.


Nope it was the restaurant.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Some neighborhoods around here you could do way more than 100 an hour. The mailboxes are about 16' from each other and go for miles and miles and miles.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Some neighborhoods around here you could do way more than 100 an hour. The mailboxes are about 16' from each other and go for miles and miles and miles.


NO MAILBOXES!

Read the directions!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> NO MAILBOXES!
> 
> Read the directions!!!


Sorry. Im tired. Too much concrete too few concrete installers.....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Sorry. Im tired. Too much concrete too few concrete installers.....


Love concrete work. Bust your ass but the money is well worth it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Contrary to popular opinion I am familiar with the new fangled gadget know to some folks as the automobile.



The horseless carriage is a fad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Trust me, the areas they are likely targeting aren't areas you want to just walk around and put something on someones door.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

There is a craigslist ad going around offering $2.00 Around North Jersey promising 600+ Orders a week lol.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm in







sing me up:blink:


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

UnitedAuctions said:


> There is a craigslist ad going around offering $2.00 Around North Jersey promising 600+ Orders a week lol.


Ya I always see this and I laugh.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Ya I always see this and I laugh.


I don't understand how theses people sleep at night.Its bad enough they pay everyone like crap but to honestly ask someone to drive around deal with nasty people for only 2.00 I Have a hard time asking my new inspectors to do it for $7.00.They real sad part is company's like five brothers,Mcs etc make a ton of money off the little guys like us.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

UnitedAuctions said:


> I don't understand how theses people sleep at night.Its bad enough they pay everyone like crap but to honestly ask someone to drive around deal with nasty people for only 2.00 I Have a hard time asking my new inspectors to do it for $7.00.They real sad part is company's like five brothers,Mcs etc make a ton of money off the little guys like us.


They only make that money if FNG's take it. A seasoned vet wouldn't do it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

some people look at it as food for the family.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

UnitedAuctions said:


> some people look at it as food for the family.


They would be better off buying food with the gas money they use. They are going backwards working that cheap.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> They would be better off buying food with the gas money they use. They are going backwards working that cheap.......


I totally agree with you.But i have more respect for the people trying to make ends meet the the ones who are sit home & do nothing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> They only make that money if FNG's take it. A seasoned vet wouldn't do it.


The real problem is there is always someone willing to undercut. But i get what you are saying


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

UnitedAuctions said:


> I totally agree with you.But i have more respect for the people trying to make ends meet the the ones who are sit home & do nothing.


Trying to feed a family By going broke is a plan for failure.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

UnitedAuctions said:


> The real problem is there is always someone willing to undercut. But i get what you are saying


True. Let them go broke. Find something else to do. Factor in gas, smart phone, auto maintenance, Internet use. Paper. Accounting software etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

.13 cents at a high volume can be a big profit!!!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> .13 cents at a high volume can be a big profit!!!


Stop building desks and get to some inspections then.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

UnitedAuctions said:


> I totally agree with you.But i have more respect for the people trying to make ends meet the the ones who are sit home & do nothing.






All of us admire the guy that tries. How ever he'd better be smart about it or his money will run out sooner rather than later. Then hows that working out for providing????????


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If your not smart enought to make good business decisions then you should be working for someone else.

Wait a minute, a .13 cents, I guess you are...


----------

